# 4u2sm0kes picture clone guide



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:


Hope this helps


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef

um...looks good smoke.......where's the bud light....:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *chef*

forgot the most Important part huh?

take care and be safe


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Saved all.  Priceless.


----------



## puasurfs

Excellent picture tutorial. I am ALMOST ready to begin... it will be my first time and I am nervous about it. Any other suggestions re: reading here would be very much appreciated. Question: Do I need some kind of clonex solution (I have the gel) to use as a watering medium? (I also purcheased some Super Thrive?) And also,  will some sort of a rubbermaid container be sufficient to use as "green-house" for the humidity or do I need to purchase something else? I have several females ready to flower (still waiting on a couple to show positively) BUT.. I have only one Sour Diesel mom, and she's BEAUTIFUL!. Yes... nervous.


----------



## bho_expertz

Pua ... You alive ?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Excellent picture tutorial. I am ALMOST ready to begin... it will be my first time and I am nervous about it. Any other suggestions re: reading here would be very much appreciated. Question: Do I need some kind of clonex solution (I have the gel) to use as a watering medium? (I also purcheased some Super Thrive?) And also, will some sort of a rubbermaid container be sufficient to use as "green-house" for the humidity or do I need to purchase something else? I have several females ready to flower (still waiting on a couple to show positively) BUT.. I have only one Sour Diesel mom, and she's BEAUTIFUL!. Yes... nervous.


 

I like to use the cloneX spray as a folier feed and mist the donor plant a couple times a day for a few days prior to takeing clippings...it seems to help keep the clones green while in the dome...Ive never used super thrive but have read good things about it..I would go with a propagation tray and dome...can be found at any garden store....Dont be nervous...we are here to help

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## puasurfs

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Pua ... You alive ?


 
Aloha Brah~

Oh my!!! So nice to see a friendly "face"?  you know what I mean...  Since I failed at my last attempt, I decided to give it another try, so far so good. But man do I have questions. please look for my new thread that I will post first thing in the morning, I'd do it now but I just took some pain meds for my knee and I'll be just on the lighter side of a coma in about 5 minutes..

So great to see you, really brah!


----------



## puasurfs

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I like to use the cloneX spray as a folier feed and mist the donor plant a couple times a day for a few days prior to takeing clippings...it seems to help keep the clones green while in the dome...Ive never used super thrive but have read good things about it..I would go with a propagation tray and dome...can be found at any garden store....Dont be nervous...we are here to help
> 
> take care and be safe
> :48:


 

Mahalo!! As per usual you rawk!!  xoxo


----------



## ozzydiodude

:bump: miss this thread nice pics 4u


----------



## sfttailpaul

Any form of a "dome" will do. The object is to trap humidity for the leaflets to absorb. Until roots are established the only moisture the plant gets is through the leaves. Cutting the leaflets across triggers a growth hormone causing the root to appear more easier, often and faster. CO2 doesn't hurt either...
I have made propagation systems (copied several designs from Power Clone manufacturers) for under $65.00 (USD). Simple and easy to make with a minimal amount of tools needed.


----------



## puasurfs

This totally helped me clone! YAY! Btwn this and Hick's thread I was successful... finally. It's that ole "three-times-a-charm" thang. I need to go and stalk bho now... ha ha ha ha  but seriously.


----------



## tcbud

What an excellent idea 4u.  Great job!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

puasurfs said:
			
		

> This totally helped me clone! YAY! Btwn this and Hick's thread I was successful... finally. It's that ole "three-times-a-charm" thang. I need to go and stalk bho now... ha ha ha ha  but seriously.


 


So glad its helped you...congrats on the success:yay:....and did ya find *bho*:giggle:


*tcbud*....your cloner is rocking too....do you have issues transfering the clone to soil?...when I used the *massproduccer* bubble cloner ..it worked well but had issues placeing into the soil...


----------



## dekgib

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Excellent picture tutorial. I am ALMOST ready to begin... it will be my first time and I am nervous about it. Any other suggestions re: reading here would be very much appreciated. Question: Do I need some kind of clonex solution (I have the gel) to use as a watering medium? (I also purcheased some Super Thrive?) And also,  will some sort of a rubbermaid container be sufficient to use as "green-house" for the humidity or do I need to purchase something else? I have several females ready to flower (still waiting on a couple to show positively) BUT.. I have only one Sour Diesel mom, and she's BEAUTIFUL!. Yes... nervous.



I remember my first clone taken by my hands wow get ready for the fun. Its amazing the whole way through.4u is spot on if you ask me. You are in goodhands like allstate


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

4u2sm0ke, you Da MAN!  I have tried to root cuts for *years* with varying degrees of unsuccess.  I downloaded your pictorial guide and I have several healthy cuts growing in a solution of warm water and beautiful blue Clonex gel.  I stuck some gel into the holes in the cubes and smeared it on the blade to err on the side of caution.  I shall post pix when roots start showing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

congrats *YYZ*...cant wait to see your success:48:

I too used lots of gel at first..but will caution you..this can be an issue..I now try and just use the initial dip:aok:...So glad this has helped...cloneing for me was the most stressfull and frustrating proccess in growing..but now I look forward to it...will be cloneing this weekend..

take care and be safe


----------



## 7greeneyes

Cloning is where its at for me...I love knowing I'm makin a whole buncha new babies...  almost more so then blooming.

awesome photo guide *4U* :cool2:


----------



## Capone

how do you keep the dome moist? light? I've grown quality tree, but always fail on the cloning process.


----------



## 7greeneyes

I spray the dome twice a day (or as needed) to keep the RH where it needs to be. Lighting should be minmal (I use an old Boeing surplus 3x40watts office flourescent) as its the light time cycle (24on/0 off) and not lumen intensity that is crucial during the rooting phase.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Capone said:
			
		

> how do you keep the dome moist? light? I've grown quality tree, but always fail on the cloning process.


 

I dont mist as much as I use too...Ive found that some ph water in the tray every few days works better for me....And as *7green* said  very little light is required to clone...most folks place thier cloner on the floor of veg room...I use a 4 foot flourescent shop light with grow bulbs...another thing to have is pacients...I had real bad time cloneing at first as well...this is just works best for me...

take care and be safe


----------



## Old Resin

Obviously 4u's method works, however, if you are still having a hard time getting the clones to root, I've found that taking the Mother off of nutes for 3 days and feeding straight water before you take the cuttings helps.


----------



## ozman

Wow am I the only one that does not use a dome here?I dont use a dome and I get 99+% success with no dome,just a quick soak in water,a dip in some powder(that I feel washes off and is not needed)put in my collars and place in my bubbler,14 days later I have green healthy clones waiting to go to the flower room.The leaves never wilt.
I learned most of this from here on this forum,believe me I used to not be able to clone at all.I have a thread here called no  clone oz,I was frustrated and at wits end.But now clones is old hat and I show others how easy it is to clone.
Ive went even further and started grafting.I have a mother plant with 2 different strains on 1 rootstock,sharksbreath and snow white.Soon she will have 6 different strains on her.
So take your time do the steps and you will be on your way to making more clones then you will need.But always wash your hands before you do anything esp if you are cig smoker,dont let the clones sit to long out of the water dont want the babies to get an air bubble in the stem.you should be able to get plenty of nice plants from cuts.


----------



## WeedHopper

I dont use domes eather,,just a bubbler. Never had a problem. Never used anything except Super Thrive.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Old Resin said:
			
		

> Obviously 4u's method works, however, if you are still having a hard time getting the clones to root, I've found that taking the Mother off of nutes for 3 days and feeding straight water before you take the cuttings helps.




I found that misting the mother/donor plant with rooting hormon a few times a day for a few days prior to taking clips has a better rate as well....not sure I would go and not give the donor anything..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I ran one those *massproducers *bubble cloners...they worked  but not to my liking...Yall should put up your thread on the matter...instead of tryn to change my ways. and confusing new folks....take care and be safe


----------



## bwanabud

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I ran one those *massproducers *bubble cloners...they worked  but not to my liking...Yall should put up your thread on the matter...instead of tryn to change my ways. and confusing new folks....take care and be safe


I'm giving your method a try now, seems to be working well  

Do you run a lower PH water for them, and how "dry" do you keep them till roots show.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

How has this worked for ya *bwanabud*...I I dont PH water...just keep clone tray filled 1/4 inch water...maybe add water every few days...I stopped misting them when I started doing this...seems to work better...mojo for the clones

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## bigjb

What Temp. do you keep the air and medium at?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

bigjb said:
			
		

> What Temp. do you keep the air and medium at?



Its on a propagation mat..that runs 70f  24/7...I used peat pellets  in this ..but have used rapid rooters and rockwool cubes...thanks for asking


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

oh......I forgot the veg area where I clone runs 76f 

hope this helps


----------



## johnnylongjohns

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> I dont use domes eather,,just a bubbler. Never had a problem. Never used anything except Super Thrive.


 Super Jive....       I never use any of the solutions or rooting hormones. I throw them into a glass of pure ph'd water & onto the window sill like Gramma taught me. I bet i run %90 sucess rate. Not too fancy and may take 3 weeks. But, it works great for me. 
  4u2smoke, i grow in a shed too !


----------



## Mainebud

You said you have used rock wool, peat pellets and rapid rooters. Do you have see a noticeable difference from any one?


----------



## Mainebud

Oh sorry! Thanks for the info!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Mainebud said:
			
		

> You said you have used rock wool, peat pellets and rapid rooters. Do you have see a noticeable difference from any one?




good question my friend..I would have to say they root about the same...only thing diffrent is I dont soak peat pellets...I just had roots after 8 days in Rapid rooters..and have some in rockwool...Ive strayed away from peatpellets..they are pricey..and ot made of peat much more as they use a coco that dries way to fast for me...thanks for stopping by

take care and be safe


----------



## shahomy

been reading all the cloning tutorials, and i`m a little confused...
i see "take a branch with at least 2 or 3 nodes"...i thought this meant you had to bury 2 or 3 nodes,(what is a node?...where a fan leaf or branch comes off a branch?) but looking at 4u2smokes picture guide, i think i`ve got it wrong?? he says " i take a good piece, or atleast 4 nodes...i only use the top"...huh?   so you don`t bury these "nodes"?   there doesn`t look like theres room in that peat puck for 4 nodes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

node n. Section of plant stem where branching and leafing occur.

:aok:

when I take the clipping from plant..I like to have 4 (nodes)..I find that making the 45* cutt...threw the 4th node makes for a better rooting...hope this helps
:48:


----------



## shahomy

> when I take the clipping from plant..I like to have 4 (nodes)..


so how many nodes do you bury?
and thanks for the reply


----------



## WeedHopper

johnnylongjohns said:
			
		

> Super Jive....       I never use any of the solutions or rooting hormones. I throw them into a glass of pure ph'd water & onto the window sill like Gramma taught me. I bet i run %90 sucess rate. Not too fancy and may take 3 weeks. But, it works great for me.
> 4u2smoke, i grow in a shed too !



Never ends does it Bro. Super Jive,,go figure.
Can you ever answer a post without a smartass answer????? And you wounder why you have a freaken RED LINE


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

shahomy said:
			
		

> so how many nodes do you bury?
> and thanks for the reply



I bury the one I cutt through and the one above it...this makes the fan leaf lift towards the sky...hope this helps


Go get Him *WeedHopper   *:chuck::chuck:


----------



## WeedHopper

Im gonna call and tell his Mommy to put him in timeout.


----------



## shahomy

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I bury the one I cutt through and the one above it...this makes the fan leaf lift towards the sky...hope this helps


Ok, thats exactly what i`ve been doing,(other than the cut through the node...thanks for that tip , i`ll start using it )burying 2 nodes in solo cups w/ humboldt peat moss.
Except for one i did the other day in a rockwool cube. It was first time with a rockwool cube...1.5" cube(not deep enoughto bury 2 nodes). This cube had a big ole hole in top where i had poked a marker into it, atleast twice the size of the stalk i dropped in there. So , i had 1 node and about 3/4" of stalk in this cube, and literally just flopping around in the huge hole. I stacked this cube ontop of another cube(cause they hold so much water) and placed it in dome with other clones...5 days later there was 1" long roots growing into the bottom cube...might have to start using these cubes. I didn`t think 1 node would be enough...


----------



## POTpoor

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I dont mist as much as I use too...Ive found that some ph water in the tray every few days works better for me....And as *7green* said very little light is required to clone...most folks place thier cloner on the floor of veg room...I use a 4 foot flourescent shop light with grow bulbs...another thing to have is pacients...I had real bad time cloneing at first as well...this is just works best for me...
> 
> take care and be safe


   Miss the ** bunches dude, 

                                             SkagitMagic


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

POTpoor said:
			
		

> Miss the ** bunches dude,
> 
> SkagitMagic



Glad to see you

:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes

yeah awesome to have you lurkin, skagit...er potpoor....


----------

